# Lucky's 11th Gotcha day



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Lucky on Sunday has been with us for 11 years. He celebrated with steak and chicken twice over the weekend. everybody got cows ears and bully sticks. Thank you Lucky for all you do!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Gotcha Day to you and Lucky!!!
Lucky is certainly named well...he is one lucky doggie


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy gotcha day Lucky! You Lucky, Lucky dog


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Happy Gotcha Day! Sounds like a great weekend and many more to come! Seniors rock!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy Gotcha Day!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Lucky and I say thanks for all your wishes. I need to take a picture for his 11th Gotcha day. I always took pictures of he and Daisy on their day. The girls have so many pictures from the holidays that mark their first year so Lucky needs one for his.
Seniors do rock !!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Forgot to post a picture of our Lucky. Looks pretty good for about 12 years old dont you think ?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy Gotcha Day Lucky!!  I'm glad you enjoyed your day handsome :wub:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Happy Gotcha Day, Lucky!!! What a handsome fella!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Shade and Lilie.I'm pretty biased but he's a hunk to me.


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Happy Gotcha Day Lucky!!!


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Congrats Lucky!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Lucky, You are one HANDSOME dude! Congrats to you! Sorry I'm late.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Lucky says Thanks Jan, Greg and Frankie.


----------

